# Mountain Bikers



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm picking up my Giant Talon 27.5 today! At 5'8" and coming off a 20yr. old 26" cannondale, the new 27.5 is a perfect fit. I rented one yesterday and rode at Cameron park. It was awesome. Hard tail with hydraulic disc brakes. Anyone else try one out?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice bike, I have the 29" and love it!


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

I went 29er a few years ago never will go back... The 27.5 are interesting , let's see is they catch on as well good looking bike. I ride hardtails giants are nice bikes, I'm partial to Scott and specialized, depending on your location go ride jack brooks! My stump jumper!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a nice bike, but what's wrong with your right hand? Did you get some fingers caught in the chain or something? I used to have a giant, but gave it to a neighbor.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My back cannot handle a hard tail. I just got a Specialized Epic Marathon. Your lucky if you get to ride Cameron as your local ride. Great trails.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice bike. dont forget your helmet.

had a giant anthem 29er full suspension. fast and smooth. rode memorial and hershey all the time.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice bike! I've got a Giant Roam Hybrid and it's been a great bike.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cameron park is about a 10 minute drive. Thanks for names of the parks yall ride. I plan to make some road trips.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> That's a nice bike, but what's wrong with your right hand? Did you get some fingers caught in the chain or something? I used to have a giant, but gave it to a neighbor.


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe he is trying to tell us something? That or he needs to have the doc take a look at it, might loose control and crash that nice bike!:rotfl:


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

*gotta get out and ride more on my airbborne*


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

that is a good looking bike. the geometry looks a lot like the old school BMX race bikes I had in the 80s. much different than the mountain bikes from 10 years ago like the one I have now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you pay a little extra can you get a better seat with padding & springs?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny you bring that up aquaflaca. I raced bmx for a long time so I'm quite comfortable on a hard tail. I also really like the low top tube. I ride platforms too. My feet move a lot because I'm constantly jumping and trying different things. I just can't ride along the trail. Lol. I'll have it out this weekend if it's not raining.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Funny you bring that up aquaflaca. I raced bmx for a long time so I'm quite comfortable on a hard tail. I also really like the low top tube. I ride platforms too. My feet move a lot because I'm constantly jumping and trying different things. I just can't ride along the trail. Lol. I'll have it out this weekend if it's not raining.


X2 on this. I have tried several rear suspension bikes since they first came out and just don't like them. I prefer the hard tail. I am constantly jumping etc. on mine too, even at 45 years old. 
just an FYI on the BMX subject. 
there is a new track in Corpus that is doing pretty good. my 7 year old nephew is racing. they have "old man" classes. the 29" BMX bikes are pretty cool, I want one.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

BMX is making a comeback! We have a track that opened up 3 yrs. ago and is doing great. My son and I raced 2yrs. ago and had a freaking blast. Then football got in the way. They raced on Tuesday nights for some reason so we didn't get to race. 
I raced the old man class out there. We all raced 20" First moto I was leading and crashed! lol. next moto I won. Main I got second. I was so TIRED! When I went back I just rode. My son won quite a few times. 
And yes, I wear my vans when I ride my mountain bike.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a a new Diamondback trace dual sport the other day. Ride a few times so far but weather has been cold.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

always looking to post bike ****......never heard of 27.5er but looks great. hardtail for me too. just picked up this fine road machine too....FAST!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dang. Nice wheels!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice looking Venge but I just can't get into aero bikes. I've ridden several and they're nice against the wind but going uphill they lose too much speed. The best aero I've ridden thus far is the Giant Propel, that one could change my mind. As far as non-aero goes, I had the chance to ride a Specialized Tarmac tricked out with the SRAM Red groupset and Zipp 303's. Talk about a sick!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Shallow Minded said:


> Nice looking Venge but I just can't get into aero bikes. I've ridden several and they're nice against the wind but going uphill they lose too much speed. The best aero I've ridden thus far is the Giant Propel, that one could change my mind. As far as non-aero goes, I had the chance to ride a Specialized Tarmac tricked out with the SRAM Red groupset and Zipp 303's. Talk about a sick!


this Venge is kinda the entry level venge, all I could afford. good thing the only hill to worry about is the Kemah bridge. I switched from and old Cannondale aluminum to this so not really seeing any negatives associated with the aero style.....but it looks fast as [email protected]#


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Some nice bikes on here. My home course is Jack Brooks in Galveston County. It is the best trail in the greater Houston area. Here is mine.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone compete?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This is one thing I'll never do again . Ride my mountain bike on the MS 150.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, I race the TMBRA series, Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association. Spring series starts Feb. 7. I race in the CAT 2 division.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

HC said:


> Yes, I race the TMBRA series, Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association. Spring series starts Feb. 7. I race in the CAT 2 division.


This is kind of vague, but what kind of training do you think I would need to get ready for the race in June in Waco? I have skill and experience. What I don't really do anymore is run. Hurts my knees bad. Just ride,ride and ride more? Just thinking my endurance would be the only downfall.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been screwing around and not riding much. Took my son to memorial this sunday for some fun, and then I rode the road bike yesterday.
Son has an inexpensive 24" 7 speed bike but he had a blast and is in love with it. He's big enough for a 26 and I might get him one soon.



devil1824 said:


> This is kind of vague, but what kind of training do you think I would need to get ready for the race in June in Waco? I have skill and experience. What I don't really do anymore is run. Hurts my knees bad. Just ride,ride and ride more? Just thinking my endurance would be the only downfall.


Do you have a road bike? Logging high intensity miles on the road can dramatically change your mountain biking.

Oh, and did someone say mountain bike ****?

I'm on the left in the Canyon Cycle jersey. Bonneville shoreline trail in Utah



"Hurry up you sissies!"



Fall ride near Ogden, Ut


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

Cameron Park, LOL!!! I used to ride there in the early nineties when I was at Baylor and mountain biking was coming into its own. Fun place to ride............. from top to bottom that is.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The TMBRA series is a cross country series. Races are generally 15-20 miles depending on the course for CAT 2. CAT 1 races are longer. CAT 3 are shorter, likely in the 8-12 mile range. I ride approximately 100 to 120 miles per week between the road bike and MTB. Last year I was a middle of the pack CAT 2 but I have done a lot more training this winter and dropped 30 pounds, 230 down to 200 at 6'1". I hope to be much more competitive but the top 5 guys all weigh less than 165 pounds and are super fast, what I call little guys. Being a bigger guy, not just fat, but big legs and serious shoulder, it is not your friend on the bike. I look like a college linebacker lining up with the freshman B team.

Here's the link:

http://tmbra.org/

This is the Comfort race with me going off of Hospital Hill. That is from my 230+ days on the old Epic.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's bad arse! Great pic! I'm 5'8" and weigh 165 right now. I'm hoping to get to 155 and tone up with a lot of riding. Sounds like I could benefit from a road bike. I can certainly borrow one just for this one race to see if I like it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

To become the angry roadie one must suffer...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha ha. I'm not fond of the "roadies" around here. I won't go into details as I'm sure you've heard them all. I'll just make sure I ride on a road with a shoulder.  I can actually still see the paint on the road from the last race in our area.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> That's bad arse! Great pic! I'm 5'8" and weigh 165 right now. I'm hoping to get to 155 and tone up with a lot of riding. Sounds like I could benefit from a road bike. I can certainly borrow one just for this one race to see if I like it. Thanks for the info.


Thanks. I was really hoping the frame was not going to break or the rear shock/front fork blow out on landing. With all my gear on the bike was carrying about 245 lbs. All was good though. Comfort is one of my favorite places to race.

I love riding both bikes but I really enjoy the MTB. I am a CAT 4 road racer but that is mainly from the Crit races I race. I love the carnage of a Crit race. I have never done a regular road race.

The deal with the road bike is you can get in the millage without the wear and tear on your body and bike. Heck, when it is nasty out, I take the MTB out on the road to get the millage in.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I ride with 3 different groups here on the North side. With have numerous routes to choose from but all the roads we ride are North of the Woodlands usually starting in Montgomery. We ride as far North as Huntsville and all the routes contain hills, lots of hills.

Most the riders are around my age. A normal ride consist of anywhere from 70 to 100 miles and depending on the weather we usually end up with an average from 20.5 to 22 mph, and we break only once or twice.

It's a real sufferfest, but oh how it makes the beer at the finish taste that much better :rotfl:

I've never ridden a mountain bike but thought about buying one. Unfortunately I'm already saving up for a new road bike and they have gotten so expensive.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My B-I-L was hurting Sunday when we got through. I promised him a easy ride. Lol. It wasn't! So I bought him a beer afterwards. Your right. It was great!!!!


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

*Corpus MTB*

I have an SE dirt jumper that I ride some trails in Corpus on. I've been wanting to get a lighter dirt jumper bike. Any of you guys ride this style of bike? Its basically a BMX frame with a front suspension and gears. My bike weighs around 35 lbs. Also any corpus guys ride either of the 2 trails here? Have you found any other good places to ride close by?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

ccraver said:


> I have an SE dirt jumper that I ride some trails in Corpus on. I've been wanting to get a lighter dirt jumper bike. Any of you guys ride this style of bike? Its basically a BMX frame with a front suspension and gears. My bike weighs around 35 lbs. Also any corpus guys ride either of the 2 trails here? Have you found any other good places to ride close by?


that's a cool bike.
what size wheels are those?
my brother lives in CC and he rides some trails out at Lake CC (Mathis). 
I don't know where else in CC he rides.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Wheels are Weinmann DM 30, 32H Double Wall Aluminum, w/ Black Stainless 14Ga. Spokes. 26" Kenda K-rad 2.3 tires.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

ccraver said:


> Wheels are Weinmann DM 30, 32H Double Wall Aluminum, w/ Black Stainless 14Ga. Spokes. 26" Kenda K-rad 2.3 tires.


is that a custom bike?
I didn't see anything like it on SE website. I was looking at their 29" Big Ripper until I saw yours.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

No its not a custom. Its one of their older models. They haven't been making very many dirt jumper bikes the last few years. You can still find this bike new from several online retailers. If you look under SE archive bikes under 2009 you will see my bike. Check out the norco ryde also if you like this style of bike. I'm really thinking of pulling the trigger on a 24" ryde but can't get any info on weight. I love my bike but just wished it was 5-8 lbs lighter.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is my dirt machine. Spot single speed belt drive.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Those 650's are cool but I wonder how long they will stick around? not a lot of aftermarket stuff for the 650 yet.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Thread makes me wish I didn't sell my bike. Then again I could build one exactly the way I like. Basically an Anthem with higher end components.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

HC said:


> This is the Comfort race with me going off of Hospital Hill. That is from my 230+ days on the old Epic.


Aaah!!! Hospital Hill. I've ridden Flat Rock Ranch a couple of times. Not racing. Just riding. That's with out a doubt the best place I've ridden. So far.

Just got back into MB riding. Bought a new Fuji Tahoe 4.0. I ride MP all the time and Jack Brooks every now a then.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Belt drive!!??? That's awesome.

I think the 27.5's will be around for good. Giant went all in. I think the rest will follow. Fills the gap perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I wish there were some more roadies here. Doing a solo 75 miles tomorrow morning.


----------



## shoalwader (Sep 24, 2013)

*Me at a race at solavaca ranch.*

We should get a 2cool group ride in a Jack Brooks some time!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

shoalwader said:


> We should get a 2cool group ride in a Jack Brooks some time!


I plan on riding Sunday morning there if the rain stays away.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody riding the MS 150 this year. I signed up yesterday. It goes up to $135 tomorrow.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll post pic later but I ride a GT Backwoods. Circa 1992 or there abouts. Just replaced my Judy rock shox 2 months ago. Did the am 150 on it years ago and still ride trails. Love that hard tail.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> This is one thing I'll never do again . Ride my mountain bike on the MS 150.


x2



Gasspergoo said:


> Anybody riding the MS 150 this year. I signed up yesterday. It goes up to $135 tomorrow.


Yep. Doing it again this year....this time on a road bike though. Can't wait to see the difference the road bike makes.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A few from my recent trip to Bohemian Country

Somewhere around Lake Texana...



















Before...









After 1 trip into the oil patch...









A few from last week on the border

Took 3 pretty good sized boars out of the population.

This one had some decent cutters. Needle sharp!










This one was too big to load by myself so I had to drag him to the skinnin shed. That pipe fence is right at 6' tall.










3rd boar of the week.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pilot281 said:


> x2
> 
> Yep. Doing it again this year....this time on a road bike though. Can't wait to see the difference the road bike makes.


Like night & day.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Soapeddler said:


> A few from my recent trip to Bohemian Country
> 
> Somewhere around Lake Texana...
> 
> ...


Hey bro I think you meant to hit Friday pics with this post?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Did this doozy teaching my son how to mountain bike


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Did this doozy teaching my son how to mountain bike


Ha Ha! That race I was talking about when I crashed a couple yrs. ago. This is day 2. Day 3 was worse, but I can't find the pic. Those long bloody boo boo's are from the tire rubbing my skin off. lol. The small one is where I landed on the back brake. Good times,Good times.


----------



## sluggoatx (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me know if any of you ever head to Austin to ride. The Greenbelt is my home trail and I know most the others around here.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm looking to get into sine casual riding. I rode a friends duo sport the other day and enjoyed it. It was a tad small for me at 6'4" 290#. I guess it's time to go to a reputable shop and try out a few.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I'm picking up my Giant Talon 27.5 today! At 5'8" and coming off a 20yr. old 26" cannondale, the new 27.5 is a perfect fit. I rented one yesterday and rode at Cameron park. It was awesome. Hard tail with hydraulic disc brakes. Anyone else try one out?


Nice, I didn't know you can rent a bike for the day. Where at?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I just sold my Specialized 29er last weekend. It was a blast to ride on the trails at Jack Brooks, I just didn't have the time anymore. I am also getting into the whole Triathlon thing. I just bought a Triathlon bike and am starting to train. Anyone else do triathlons?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

greddy09sc said:


> Nice, I didn't know you can rent a bike for the day. Where at?


Here in Waco. We finally have more then one real bike shop. Outdoor Waco. They rent bikes,kayaks and surf board thingies. Open 7 days a week with a mechanic on duty. Just a few minutes from the trails and right on the river. 
Customer service is awesome. My buddy broke his chain last Sunday. Fixed him up in about 15 minutes and then offered a full tune up for $30. I also got 10% off all purchased items on the day I bought my bike. 
They have big plans here in Waco. Trying to built a trolley system across the river! They also want to put in a obstacle course. Soooo glad they started the business


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Luckily I didn't hurt badly riding mountain bikes. One time I held on too long to a wheelie and went down sideways. Was a bad idea to jump into the pool afterwards. Chlorine and strawberries don't mix.

Triathalons are for crazy people. I really can't fathom how a human body can do it. Maybe I should try lol.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

captnickm said:


> I just sold my Specialized 29er last weekend. It was a blast to ride on the trails at Jack Brooks, I just didn't have the time anymore. I am also getting into the whole Triathlon thing. I just bought a Triathlon bike and am starting to train. Anyone else do triathlons?


Doing first sprint this August.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Gasspergoo said:


> Anybody riding the MS 150 this year. I signed up yesterday. It goes up to $135 tomorrow.


I am riding for my 3rd year in a row.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

greddy09sc said:


> Nice, I didn't know you can rent a bike for the day. Where at?


West End Cycles rents bikes in Houston. Most shops have demo bikes if you are serious about buying. They will let you take them for a test ride.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

captnickm said:


> I just sold my Specialized 29er last weekend. It was a blast to ride on the trails at Jack Brooks, I just didn't have the time anymore. I am also getting into the whole Triathlon thing. I just bought a Triathlon bike and am starting to train. Anyone else do triathlons?


I do sprint tri's and ride the bike part of relay ones. I did an olympic once, not again. That sucked. We are doing the 1/2 Iron Man in Galveston this year as a relay and of course, I am riding.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I love 29er
That mountain bike looks awesome!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

My Scott 29'er has taken a beating now for 3 years in a few Terra Firma race series. I would definitely purchase another Scott bike.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good looking bike! I will be upgrading on my next bike. It's been great, I just ride pretty dang hard and aggressive. We'll see how it holds up. We have a dealer in town for Scott, but no one wants to in the store. LOL.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice Scott. Here is my is my finish at Rocky Hill Ranch earlier this month. The first race of the TMBRA Spring Series.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm a relative noob to mtb but I've had a blast and a few bumps/battle scars learning this past year. I'm riding a jamis 29er that I got a heck of a deal on at cyclone cycles in bellaire. Now I've just got to find some trails to ride around rockport. I think I've seen some trails around coleto creek. Anyone ridden them?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I signed up Tuesday and this will be my 7th nonconsecutive year.



HC said:


> I am riding for my 3rd year in a row.


The video you posted? Which race was that? I raced Fat Chucks last year and have raced 24hrs of Rocky Hill for 3 years now placing 4th last year


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Brady Bunch said:


> My Scott 29'er has taken a beating now for 3 years in a few Terra Firma race series. I would definitely purchase another Scott bike.


 Is that last pic taken at the YMCA on 249? That is an awesome picture!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pretty high up. 350ft. Of elevation change in our 4.5 mile ride before we ran out of daylight.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We have lift off!!! Had a blast riding Saturday. 10 miles and over 1000 ft. of elevation changes riding in Cameron park.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> We have lift off!!! Had a blast riding Saturday. 10 miles and over 1000 ft. of elevation changes riding in Cameron park.


Sweet pic.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Brady Bunch said:


> I signed up Tuesday and this will be my 7th nonconsecutive year.
> 
> The video you posted? Which race was that? I raced Fat Chucks last year and have raced 24hrs of Rocky Hill for 3 years now placing 4th last year


It was the first race of the TMBRA series at Rocky Hill a few weeks ago.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to go ride but i've got a specialized hardrock sport with disc brakes that's a little big for me, and I'm afraid of racking myself. The size is fine for neighborhhod rides but that's about it.

Does anyone have a comparable bike that is smaller that would be willing to trade? Shoot me a PM

I'll double check the size on mine.

You guys have some sick lookin bikes


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok here's my old school GT Backwoods hardtail. Just replaced the Judy rock shox as it finally gave out.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Ok here's my old school GT Backwoods hardtail. Just replaced the Judy rock shox as it finally gave out.


I thought I really liked my old school cannondale until I rode a new bike. lol. What a difference. You need to test ride a 29er on some trails you ride your 26" on. Major,Major difference. 
Very cool bike though!


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

Put some new shoes on my old Klein.Kendas.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rented a Giant Tempt X-small 650b for my 11yr. old daughter. She absolutely loves it. She proved her self pretty quick on the trails. I'm a very proud dad.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. Just like fishing. Start'em early.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> I thought I really liked my old school cannondale until I rode a new bike. lol. What a difference. You need to test ride a 29er on some trails you ride your 26" on. Major,Major difference.
> 
> Very cool bike though!


Scared to. I might like it.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*New bike...*

After a few stops at some bike shops, the first 2 ending in complete disappointment due to d-bag salesman, I pulled the trigger on a Felt nine 70 29er today from some very knowledgeable and helpful guys! Well, I put it on layaway! lol I'll be walking some trails at Jack Brooks tomorrow to get the lay-out and what not, I'm a newbie so want to inform myself as much as possible, but I'm pretty excited! I have 90 days to pay off the bike, but I'll be there next weekend to pay it off and start riding lol.  Here's the bike I got...(I am more comfortable on men's bikes, long legs and long torso).

http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2014/Bikes/mountain-29/nine-series/nine-70.aspx

I appreciate all the insight you've given me, Devil! Hope to learn more from everyone here!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice bike! You're going to have a blast. Very glad to help!
On a side note, I just got invited to be on Bicycles Outback racing team. Time to get serious! lol. First race is in September at Cameron Park.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

redash8 said:


> After a few stops at some bike shops, the first 2 ending in complete disappointment due to d-bag salesman, I pulled the trigger on a Felt nine 70 29er today from some very knowledgeable and helpful guys! Well, I put it on layaway! lol I'll be walking some trails at Jack Brooks tomorrow to get the lay-out and what not, I'm a newbie so want to inform myself as much as possible, but I'm pretty excited! I have 90 days to pay off the bike, but I'll be there next weekend to pay it off and start riding lol.  Here's the bike I got...(I am more comfortable on men's bikes, long legs and long torso).
> 
> http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2014/Bikes/mountain-29/nine-series/nine-70.aspx
> 
> I appreciate all the insight you've given me, Devil! Hope to learn more from everyone here!


Nice bike. When your ready to ride JB, let me know. I will roll out there with you. Some spot are a little challenging for people that don't know the trail. I am not sure if you know them or not. Some people give up after the entry section of trail or they get confused at some of the splits and never get a good feel for the whole trail system there.

Let me know when you want to ride.

Congrats Devil. Good luck and I should see you at Cameron park.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

HoustonKid said:


> Nice bike. When your ready to ride JB, let me know. I will roll out there with you. Some spot are a little challenging for people that don't know the trail. I am not sure if you know them or not. Some people give up after the entry section of trail or they get confused at some of the splits and never get a good feel for the whole trail system there.
> 
> Wow, congrats Devil!
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool. Let me know and I'll be your tour guide.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*JB trail*



HoustonKid said:


> Cool. Let me know and I'll be your tour guide.


 I am beat, and that's from walking the dang trail! My daughter and I went up there, happened to run into a guy who helped us out prior to getting on the trail. He explained the terrain through different areas and we waited for some bikers to go through, and started on the path. Without really knowing where we would end up at what point, even though it was told to me (I forgot), we ended up walking back the way we came in because my blood sugar went low and I ate all my skittles, the dog was tired, it was time to rest for a few. We probably walked 2-3 miles though, and I brought some snacks, water and skittles for the trek. Oh, we forgot bug spray, so that was a big kicker! The same dude also told me about the easier trail at a different area of the park, which would be good for me to start on so I can feel the bike, etc.

I need someone who wouldn't mind meeting me up there to go with me next time, I am trying to be as safe as possible and have to get used to the intensity of the ride with my blood sugar. Plus, it would be really helpful to be with someone who has experience for obvious reasons lol! So if you don't mind me being green, I'll take you up on the tour guide offer when it's convenient for you, and I appreciate it in advance!

Ashley


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will certainly meet you there when you are ready. Next weekend is open or I can get there in the evenings after 6:30 starting next week. Not this week coming. Just pm me and we can take a tour.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

We have a group, no drop ride every Wednesday night at jack brooks. When you get your bike come out. There is also a Facebook page for jack brooks trails that gives lots of info and if not already mentioned check out www.ghorba.org. It lists all Houston area trails etc.

See you on the trail

Darrell


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just got back from a 9 mile ride. These woods are sure getting hot and humid. No air to breathe!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> I just got back from a 9 mile ride. These woods are sure getting hot and humid. No air to breathe!


 Yeah, we were super sweaty, which was to be expected. I'm definitely proud of my little girl, she kept up with me the whole time and enjoyed it. She pestered me at the bike shop, "I want a new bike, Mom", "I want this...", "I want that...", you get the idea! She has a new found appreciation for her cruisin' bike and said she'll wait on the mountain bike lol!



HoustonKid said:


> I will certainly meet you there when you are ready. Next weekend is open or I can get there in the evenings after 6:30 starting next week. Not this week coming. Just pm me and we can take a tour.


 Sounds great!



dhingle said:


> We have a group, no drop ride every Wednesday night at jack brooks. When you get your bike come out. There is also a Facebook page for jack brooks trails that gives lots of info and if not already mentioned check out www.ghorba.org. It lists all Houston area trails etc.
> 
> See you on the trail
> 
> Darrell


 I've visited the site and it's been very helpful, can't wait to see some Houston trails. Maybe I'll see you out there before long, I'm hoping to pick up my bike some time this week. Thanks!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*I got my bike!*

I'll be joining a Wednesday evening ride before long, just have to see what the work schedule will be like since we have a bunch of stuff going on next several weeks. I'll definitely be in touch dhingle!!

I did about 30 minutes on the road, at a snails pace, so my daughter could cruise with me. It helped me to go through gears and just get a feel for the bike though.

I don't like my helmet. Just thought I'd share that. LOL


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone know of a local shop to the Alvin area that doesn't charge an arm and a leg to tune the bike? I've got an Airborne Sabre that i bought last year and its been the biggest piece of junk since the day i got it. Airborne's customer service really lack and at this point its either spend some money to get it running right or just try to get rid of it in some way.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

redash8 said:


> I'll be joining a Wednesday evening ride before long, just have to see what the work schedule will be like since we have a bunch of stuff going on next several weeks. I'll definitely be in touch dhingle!!
> 
> I did about 30 minutes on the road, at a snails pace, so my daughter could cruise with me. It helped me to go through gears and just get a feel for the bike though.
> 
> I don't like my helmet. Just thought I'd share that. LOL


Nice. I found a sweat headband made my helmet much more comfortable. One of these. Academy sometimes has them. Bikebarn carries them.

http://www.derailed.com/headsweats-...utm_campaign=DPCGOOGLES4&codes-processed=true


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*ahhhh...*

10-4 on the headband for sweat.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Have y'all tried the halo sweatband? I love them! They have a rubber piece that does not allow sweat to drip down into your eyes.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Have y'all tried the halo sweatband? I love them! They have a rubber piece that does not allow sweat to drip down into your eyes.


Yes. Those are actually the kind I like the best but I was too lazy to walk to the garage and look at the name brand last night and I could not remember the exact name.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

etting my training on! This trail is called cliffs cliff. I have to climb it twice in the September race. 
Time to get some dirt on bike RedAsh8!  hopefully I'll be down yalls way soon and I can ride with yall. My group wants to travel around.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

L33Z71- Where did you purchase your bike? 

Devil- looks like a good climb! Come on down to our neck of the woods, I'll be sure to get plenty of dirt to tire time in beforehand!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Have y'all tried the halo sweatband? I love them! They have a rubber piece that does not allow sweat to drip down into your eyes.


Do any store carry these or online purchase only?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

redash8 said:


> Do any store carry these or online purchase only?


Amazon is the only place i can find them.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Amazon is the only place i can find them.


Mkay, thanks! I did some googling and found that I can actually get the Halo headband cheaper, incl. S&H, through their site directly. Amazon is about $2 more.

Thanks again!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

redash8 said:


> Mkay, thanks! I did some googling and found that I can actually get the Halo headband cheaper, incl. S&H, through their site directly. Amazon is about $2 more.
> 
> Thanks again!


Im all over that! $2 is $2!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*werd*



FINNFOWLER said:


> Im all over that! $2 is $2!


You dang right! I ordered the teal, for all those sitting on the edge of their seats.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you. The anticipation was killing me. Lol. On to the next thing. Who has the best deal on tires. I want to stay local, but it's not in the budget right now. Can't afford $90.00 a piece racing ralphs at the moment but I need some new tires. Standard Giant tires ain't cutting it.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

My grammatical error in post #104 is peeving me, and I am unable to change it. Please let it go on record that I meant to ask, "Does any store carry these....".

Yours truly,
Ashley


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice bike.. I'm running a Gary Fisher HKEK... Austin's great for trrails to ride... ya'll come on up here one weekend ... we'll invade the park behind my house.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Nice bike.. I'm running a Gary Fisher HKEK... Austin's great for trrails to ride... ya'll come on up here one weekend ... we'll invade the park behind my house.


Nice!

I've looked online and seen the plethora of trails in Austin! I'll make a trip up there no problem. I have family there so I can make a weekend of it easy-like.

Devil- I haven't a clue on the bike tires and hopefully someone much more knowledgeable than I will chime in. I was actually pondering the cost of tires last night, but that's as far I got. I didn't want to look at prices online in fear of them being high. So I went ahead and looked a few mins. ago...yep. They're high.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

redash8 said:


> L33Z71- Where did you purchase your bike?
> 
> Devil- looks like a good climb! Come on down to our neck of the woods, I'll be sure to get plenty of dirt to tire time in beforehand!


Purchased the bike through Airborne themselves. As far as i am aware of its the only way to purchase an airborne, they don't sell retail. The crank arm stripped out 3 months after i bought it, they basically said it was operator error and said i was on my own. Upon fixing that and getting new pedals, i got about a 1/4 mile away on a test ride the front derailleur and sprocket jammed up and i haven't been able to get it right since. I've had the bike about a year now and probably only been able to ride it a dozen times tops. I regret the purchase and made sure to let the guys at airborne know about it, it at least made me feel better.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

L33Z71 said:


> Purchased the bike through Airborne themselves. As far as i am aware of its the only way to purchase an airborne, they don't sell retail. The crank arm stripped out 3 months after i bought it, they basically said it was operator error and said i was on my own. Upon fixing that and getting new pedals, i got about a 1/4 mile away on a test ride the front derailleur and sprocket jammed up and i haven't been able to get it right since. I've had the bike about a year now and probably only been able to ride it a dozen times tops. I regret the purchase and made sure to let the guys at airborne know about it, it at least made me feel better.


That sucks! I would call around to the clear lake area bike shops and see if any would help you out. At least you gave 'em a piece of your mind, too bad it didn't put a fire under them.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Have y'all tried the halo sweatband? I love them! They have a rubber piece that does not allow sweat to drip down into your eyes.


My sister-in-law wears one of those and swears by it.



troutsupport said:


> Nice bike.. I'm running a Gary Fisher HKEK... Austin's great for trrails to ride... ya'll come on up here one weekend ... we'll invade the park behind my house.


I go up to Austin from time to time just to ride around Town Lake. I'd love to learn some trails in the area. How often do you ride?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Great riding with you today Redash8. That was by far and away the most graceful mid bridge dismount I have ever seen. Very glad you did not get hurt. I thought I was about to witness your death as you were flying through the air at an elevation of 3 to 4 feet!!!!!! But no, you missed all of the trees and did a nice roll to finish the landing. 

We can laugh because you are ok.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

HoustonKid said:


> Great riding with you today Redash8. That was by far and away the most graceful mid bridge dismount I have ever seen. Very glad you did not get hurt. I thought I was about to witness your death as you were flying through the air at an elevation of 3 to 4 feet!!!!!! But no, you missed all of the trees and did a nice roll to finish the landing.
> 
> We can laugh because you are ok.


I might have experienced a fall or 2 in my life that prepared me for such a graceful dismount today! LOL glad I'm ok, and ready to hit the trails again. Maybe a different one next time lol!

Thanks for being a great guide!


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

Are you guys riding at Jack Brooks?

​


redash8 said:


> I might have experienced a fall or 2 in my life that prepared me for such a graceful dismount today! LOL glad I'm ok, and ready to hit the trails again. Maybe a different one next time lol!
> 
> Thanks for being a great guide!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rotate said:


> Are you guys riding at Jack Brooks?
> 
> ​


Yeah, we did this morning.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

LMAO!!!! Glad you are ok! I was praying for you this morning. I took my son for the first time this morning. He went over the bars on a down hill trail. Scared me pretty bad. He was fine and we biked 8 miles. Now I'm fixing to take my daughter.  
Keep'er on 2 wheels.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> LMAO!!!! Glad you are ok! I was praying for you this morning. I took my son for the first time this morning. He went over the bars on a down hill trail. Scared me pretty bad. He was fine and we biked 8 miles. Now I'm fixing to take my daughter.
> Keep'er on 2 wheels.


I'm sorry for laughing but maybe it's because I can empathize for your son! Things could have been much, much worse, in both mine and your sons situation. Thanks for the prayer and I did tell HoustonKid that a search and rescue party would be sent if I wasnt heard from by noon. Glad to be alive! Lol and 2 wheels it is!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

If it works out, next Sunday at Cypresswood will be much more fun. JB is a rather technical trail for a newb. Saying that, redash8 hung in there like a trooper. No fear, and kept riding even after the crash which was very early into the ride.

Devil, glad your son was fine. It is a bad and hopeless feeling watching someone go over the bars and there is nothing you can do but hope for a soft landing (redash8). 

Glad all riders survived today.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm gonna add that dive to my resume. As long as I'm not broken, I'll trek on. I really had fun and do realize the level of trail was a little outside of my skill set, if it even makes sense that I say skill set. Lmao

It doesn't make sense though, does it?! Lol


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just came across this thread and thought I would throw my name in the hat for any trail rides. I've only ridden River Park and Hershey. I've been riding river park everyday for the last month anyone headed out that way let me know. Would be up for anything new. Shoot me a pm


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mgray said:


> Just came across this thread and thought I would throw my name in the hat for any trail rides. I've only ridden River Park and Hershey. I've been riding river park everyday for the last month anyone headed out that way let me know. Would be up for anything new. Shoot me a pm


 Where is River Park? We should all get a group ride together.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry it's River Bend. It's behind New Territory on the Brazos, 99 and hwy59 in sugarland. Its not longest trail, but it's close to me. Do use map my ride


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Look at texastrails.org it will show you the trails on map or satellite.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mgray said:


> Look at texastrails.org it will show you the trails on map or satellite.


Cool, I'll check it out!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You can also check GHORBA.org (Greater Houston Off Road Biking Association). It lists all of the trails in the Houston area as well as conditions. They also post up about weekend group rides.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If yall don't have strava yet, get it. Logs all your rides and shows your route via gps. You can follow people if you want and connect it to instagram for pics. Really like how you can compare all your times. I've come a long way since I started. Times prove it. 
We were talking road trip again yesterday. Stay at the lake house at West Columbia one night and meeting yall the next day for a group ride. Sooooooo, anyone that wants to take charge and throwe some dates out there feel free.  July 23-28th. I'm out.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

devil1824 said:


> July 23-28th. I'm out.


Then July 23-28th it is!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't be skeered.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Skeered...*

I know I've got quite a bit of extra work going on in July, but I'll know more about my work schedule as July approaches. I will keep you posted. I'm hoping I will be able to join for a group ride!

I haven't downloaded that app yet, because my times would be laughable. Historically when I've timed myself with activities such as this, I am more prone to injury because I'm constantly trying to out-do my last time. And considering my first/last ride, I may need to hold off on pressuring myself....lol!

I'm very thankful I had someone there!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

devil1824 said:


> Don't be skeered.


lol.....yea.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Are there any SA guys in this thread?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone ever do any night riding? Or interested in night riding? I have some extra lights if needed and the trails are way more fun in the dark. Haha


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

tomtom83 said:


> Anyone ever do any night riding? Or interested in night riding? I have some extra lights if needed and the trails are way more fun in the dark. Haha


Yes!! I do most of my riding at night.I have 1300 lumens on my helmet and 1300 on my bars night time is a whole different ball game.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

We do several night rides a year at jack brooks.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll do a night ride but I'm not sure if I'm ready for a night ride at Jack Brooks lol! I still feel pretty stupid for the unintentional air I caught, off my bike.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My B-I-L bought a Scott Spark 930 carbon Friday. That thing is awesome. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with 730 or 720 before too long. Full suspension just makes since where we ride. We take a pounding on the downhills.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Full squish is the way to go. Makes the rocks & roots just disappear. I'm running a FS 29er and it's the bomb.


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to be really into road racing but I got out of it a few years ago due to the huge time commitment and I finally traded my road bike for this 2011 Scott scale 29er RC. It's a really sweet bike.

I'll be riding the anthills as it's really close to my new house so if anyone wants to meet up just shoot me a pm. I'd love to find some people to ride with.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Did 17 miles yesterday along Hershey Park. My longest ride so far. Took an hour and 15 mins. with one stop to look at the map to gauge the mileage.
About a month ago my wife and I bought a couple of cheap mntn bikes (Giant Revel?) from Biker's World off Memorial. She lasted about 10 days. I've been trying to ride a little each day. 
Hershey Park is a nice trail. Have one more small section to make it roughly a 20 mile ride to complete my goal. Definitely have a new respect for the MS 150 riders.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't ridden a bike in easily 10 years. I picked up a used mountain bike the other day (after reading this thread) in hopes of exploring the concrete jungle and getting in better shape. I went out for a short ride around the neighborhood and quickly noticed am intense burning coming from my chodal region. I went home and adjusted the height of the seat, the angle and even put on some gel seat cover that the previous owner threw in the transaction. Got back on the bike and tried for another go but my nether regions were not having anymore of the two wheel taintal torture. 

Is this common, any help, tricks or tips? Does this go away over time, ever? 

Any good beginner books, websites yall could recommend?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

It took me about 2 weeks before I didn't hurt any more. 
Either that area became numb or my sitting arrangement changed enough (w/o thinking about it) that I don't have any issues with it anymore.
Where are you riding?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> I haven't ridden a bike in easily 10 years. I picked up a used mountain bike the other day (after reading this thread) in hopes of exploring the concrete jungle and getting in better shape. I went out for a short ride around the neighborhood and quickly noticed am intense burning coming from my chodal region. I went home and adjusted the height of the seat, the angle and even put on some gel seat cover that the previous owner threw in the transaction. Got back on the bike and tried for another go but my nether regions were not having anymore of the two wheel taintal torture.
> 
> Is this common, any help, tricks or tips? Does this go away over time, ever?
> 
> Any good beginner books, websites yall could recommend?


Typically, yes, that soreness will go away. There are an quite a few saddles that can be bought that could be more comfortable.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I am in the west side of Houston, riding an older Giant.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure what 'west' area is but I've ridden Bear Creek and it was, well, not worth it. If you're near Hershey Park (bayou) area it's well worth checking out. 
Where I am there is limited neighborhood area w/o hitting major roads. I don't trust any Houston driver with a red light. LOL


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I am by I-10 and 610. My plan was to ride Memorial and the TC Jester area but I have heard good things about Hershey too. Really just trying to figure out how to sit on the seat at the moment though, baby steps....Your not kidding about drivers in Houston either.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You'll be sore for a couple days. It would benefit you to visit a bike shop and get them to check your position on the bike, or you can watch some youtube videos about seat height and adjusting the seat front ti back. When you are riding, your legs should have just a little bend to them when one pedal is all the way down. If you feel like you are reaching a long way to the bars you might scoot the seat forward a little. Too cramped, move it back a little. Very general explanation. 

The guy that fitted me used a plumb bob off my knee and checked to see where it fell with my foot.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

My Specialized Globe Centrum is a hybrid. It is the smoothest riding bicycle I have ever owned. I love its dual disc brakes & 8 speed hub gearbox.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad this thread got a few people active again! That's awesome. Congrats on the new bike and new found energy! Ease into it and watch the weight fall off. (With good eating too.  )


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Road bike rider here for the last 18 months. Riding a Specialized Secteur.
Going on a ride today after work. Gonna be HOT!!!!! I usually ride for around an hour each time I ride which takes me about an hour on the route I ride. I ride thru Buescher State Park and beyond so lots of nice countryside scenery and wildlife. Almost been nailed by deer flying across the road on numerous occasions. This is the only form of exercise I enjoy since I can't lift weights anymore due to bad shoulders. Now if I could just put down the cold beer in the evenings.............................


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this bike seat, make my butt, look big???


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Reloder28 said:


> My Specialized Globe Centrum is a hybrid. It is the smoothest riding bicycle I have ever owned. I love its dual disc brakes & 8 speed hub gearbox.


Pics or it didn't happen...lol


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

austinmallet said:


> I used to be really into road racing but I got out of it a few years ago due to the huge time commitment and I finally traded my road bike for this 2011 Scott scale 29er RC. It's a really sweet bike.
> 
> I'll be riding the anthills as it's really close to my new house so if anyone wants to meet up just shoot me a pm. I'd love to find some people to ride with.
> View attachment 1494794


That is a sweet lookin' ride.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Did 17 miles yesterday along Hershey Park. My longest ride so far. Took an hour and 15 mins. with one stop to look at the map to gauge the mileage.
> About a month ago my wife and I bought a couple of cheap mntn bikes (Giant Revel?) from Biker's World off Memorial. She lasted about 10 days. I've been trying to ride a little each day.
> Hershey Park is a nice trail. Have one more small section to make it roughly a 20 mile ride to complete my goal. Definitely have a new respect for the MS 150 riders.


Get her out on short rides in different places. My wife likes the social experience. Sometimes we'll hit Chacos for some nachos after a ride to reward ourselves.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> You'll be sore for a couple days. It would benefit you to visit a bike shop and get them to check your position on the bike, or you can watch some youtube videos about seat height and adjusting the seat front ti back. When you are riding, your legs should have just a little bend to them when one pedal is all the way down. If you feel like you are reaching a long way to the bars you might scoot the seat forward a little. Too cramped, move it back a little. Very general explanation.
> 
> The guy that fitted me used a plumb bob off my knee and checked to see where it fell with my foot.


I think they call that the KOPS which stands for Knee Over Pedal System. It's a quick easy way to make sure your riding in an efficient position.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had the pleasure of test riding a buddies Scott Spark 920. Not the original wheels and tires. He put them on his new ride. This thing is very light. The twin lock suspension feature came in handy. Use full suspension for down hill and (I think) 85% of it when climbing. Very nice and plush ride.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

I rode at JB for 2nd time yesterday in a group ride and am happy to report that I stayed ON the bike for the entire ride. Well, except for the hills I didn't gain enough momentum on and had to walk the remainder. Either way, I didn't inadvertently fly off, I'm still in tact and I'm getting eager to ride more!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

redash8 said:


> I rode at JB for 2nd time yesterday in a group ride and am happy to report that I stayed ON the bike for the entire ride. Well, except for the hills I didn't gain enough momentum on and had to walk the remainder. Either way, I didn't inadvertently fly off, I'm still in tact and I'm getting eager to ride more!


Awesome. Haven't heard from you in a while. I was hoping you were still riding.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Definitely still riding! Crazy enough, I'm racing this Sunday LOL! The course is not near the level of Jack Brooks, but I look forward to the experience and fun!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Way cool! Good luck!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I am not racing but I have been road biking for the past two years and now have been convinced that I need a MTB too! I am kinda partial to Trek so I got an X-caliber 6. The saddle and the peddles will be upgraded first.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice bike! Just wait. You'll find yourself on the mtb. way more then the road bike.  I just started road riding for the endurance. Hope it works. Have fun!


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice bike!!!! I've still got my old Trek 6700 in the garage gathering dust.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I knocked out a 12.4 mile ride today with a 12-15mile head-wind and a slight hangover. Nothing like sweating out toxins on a bike ride.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Way cool! Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Got these bad boys in today. Can't wait to see what a difference it makes on the bike.

Got a nice 19mile ride in with the wifey this morning. The Mission trails here in SA have some great scenery.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

took my daughter and her cousin Molly riding yesterday. Molly gassed out. Lol.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's cool, I'm sure they enjoyed themselves! 

I rode 3 hours Saturday at a Terry Hershey for the first time, and although I had a blast, it definitely gassed me out for the race Sunday. I enjoyed meeting fellow bikers and it was a nice trail! I did a much better job eating my Chipotle burrito afterwards lol!

HoustonKid spanked quite a few hiney's out there!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

sounds fun. 
Every time I think I'm getting in better shape, I ride with some "good people" and find out I still suck. Lol. I get gassed pretty quick too. I more or less just maintain once I get tired. 
Good job houston kid! Could you tell much difference since you lost all the weight?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyone use Strava to log times or mileage? Folks at Bicycle World recommended the ap and I used it for the first time this AM. Pretty cool.
It logged my time and mileage and did a map of my ride. You can link up w/ others to see their times and you can compare your's as well.
Did 14.1 miles in 1:06 minutes. I figure that's not too bad clinking around on a cheap mntn bike.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Anyone use Strava to log times or mileage? Folks at Bicycle World recommended the ap and I used it for the first time this AM. Pretty cool.
> It logged my time and mileage and did a map of my ride. You can link up w/ others to see their times and you can compare your's as well.
> Did 14.1 miles in 1:06 minutes. I figure that's not too bad clinking around on a cheap mntn bike.


I just started using it about a week ago. Joined one of the clubs from another site and it tracks your time, mileage, calories burned etc. Seems pretty cool although my Android has a hard time acquiring GPS signal. Once I'm locked in I'm good to go.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes. I love Strava.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been following this thread, good stuff. Many years ago I bought a Nishiki Cascade, in the day it was quite the bike. It's still in the shed. About three years ago I bought a Specialized Niner, rode it some but it has been parked awhile now. Your posts motivated me to get back out there. I live in SW Austin and we have a bunch of good trails, I'm too out of shape to get on the tough ones but I can tear up some gravel trails! Ha! Have fun!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

duckmania said:


> I've been following this thread, good stuff. Many years ago I bought a Nishiki Cascade, in the day it was quite the bike. It's still in the shed. About three years ago I bought a Specialized Niner, rode it some but it has been parked awhile now. Your posts motivated me to get back out there. I live in SW Austin and we have a bunch of good trails, I'm too out of shape to get on the tough ones but I can tear up some gravel trails! Ha! Have fun!


Any riding is better then none! Easier then running or walking and still getting a great workout. Stay at it.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Hit the paved trails this evening to try out my new tires. My 29er HT is officially a commuter. These skinnier tires rock & freakin hall balls.

I'm really digging these reflective sidewalls.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice bike. Sidewalls are way cool.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on a Giant Tempt 5 for Audreys birthday.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Way Cool bike! Like the matching hair color!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Giant Tempt 5 for Audreys birthday.


Nice bike...is it a 26"? The matching hair ROCKS!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

If it's not on Strava it did not happen. That's the rule with the crew I ride with.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> If it's not on Strava it did not happen. That's the rule with the crew I ride with.




She named it purple haze. It's a 27.5.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> She named it purple haze. It's a 27.5.


That's awesome!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rode the Xterra race course at Cameron Park yesterday. What a beast! I struggled with my 1x9 a few times going up trails that are meant to go down. Long steep up hills! It was fun though.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*A coupel of noob questoins*

I have been ridden memorial a few times after work and it doesn't seem like there is a direction to the trails. Do you try and go clockwise or counter clock wise? When you are going around a blind turn or a dip do you yell anything to make sure you are not going to smack someone doing the same thing? Do I need to mount one of those clown horns on the front?

On the gearing, are low numbers not the low gears, kinda like on a car? I feel like 8 is my lowest gear, and I find myself riding mostly in 5. I am on an old Giant ATX I think.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Giant actually sells bikes now with bells on them. I use mine on almost every trip. Lots of people have them around here. lower the number, the easier it is to pedal.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Batmaninja:

Yep the bells are useful for blind corner. Or yell "rider(s) up!" . Or a whistle.

Other trial courtesy, when you're passing someone coming the other way, let them know if you've got riders with you.
None of the memorial trails are one way, so on a busy day you'll have riders head on and passing both.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, when we ride we let people in front know what side we are going to pass them on and how many are behind us. "Left side, 1 more" . It's amazing how well our walkers, runners and bikers get along on the trails and have each other trained on what to do. The worst thing is the rookies that run with head phones on in the middle of the trail and can't hear you.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Going out for a road bike ride shortly. Haven't been out since middle of July. Gonna be HOT. Thank the Lord for my "cool towels". One around my neck and a smaller one under my helmet. Works great.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one here that has a fat bike...I started out on the walgoose last year and after buying a Sun Crusher for my wife realized how big of a POS it was and got myself an Orgin8 Crawler that I absolutely LOVE!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool bikes.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

My Niner transformation to a commuter is complete. This thing halls balls.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost a cross bike. Looks cool.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Almost a cross bike. Looks cool.


Good eye...Those are Cyclocross wheels on my mt bike.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just registered for my first race. I can't believe how nervous I am! I've ridden the course 3 times now. Lots and lots of climbing! Two hills are crazy tough. One is long and steep, and the other one is where water runs down a hill after a rain. It creates a bunch of 1 to 2 ft. drop offs. After you've ridden 5 miles it's almost impossible to make it up without losing balance. Any way, wish me luck!!http://bicyclesoutbackracing.net/2014/08/cameron-park-blowout-2014/


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> I just registered for my first race. I can't believe how nervous I am! I've ridden the course 3 times now. Lots and lots of climbing! Two hills are crazy tough. One is long and steep, and the other one is where water runs down a hill after a rain. It creates a bunch of 1 to 2 ft. drop offs. After you've ridden 5 miles it's almost impossible to make it up without losing balance. Any way, wish me luck!!http://bicyclesoutbackracing.net/2014/08/cameron-park-blowout-2014/


 Cameron park is my all time favorite race course..enjoy


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> I just registered for my first race. I can't believe how nervous I am! I've ridden the course 3 times now. Lots and lots of climbing! Two hills are crazy tough. One is long and steep, and the other one is where water runs down a hill after a rain. It creates a bunch of 1 to 2 ft. drop offs. After you've ridden 5 miles it's almost impossible to make it up without losing balance. Any way, wish me luck!!http://bicyclesoutbackracing.net/2014/08/cameron-park-blowout-2014/


I'll be racing Sunday at noon. I was not able to get up there to pre-ride. Should be fun. Look for me. This is me in my kit and my Epic Marathon. I'll be racing the CAT 2 40-49. Pic taken last week in Cortez, CO at Phil's World. Say hello if you see me.

Good luck.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll be looking for you..... if I'm not in a medic tent with an IV. Lol.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Phil's world is awesome. Lots of fun. 18 road trails in Fruita are great too!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very rewarding and fun race. 2nd place.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Good job man. I finished 18th. Definitely not my best day on the bike.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

dhingle said:


> Phil's world is awesome. Lots of fun. 18 road trails in Fruita are great too!


I rode Fruita several years ago. It was very fun. Awesome camp ground there also.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to both of you!


----------

